# 59% of "Tuna" Eaten by Americans is Not Tuna



## celtic_crippler (Feb 28, 2013)

Theres a reason I dont do sushi this is just nasty.

Article: http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/02/59-of-the-tuna-americans-eat-is-not-tuna/273410/



> *84% of fish samples labeled "white tuna" were actually escolar, a fish that can cause prolonged, uncontrollable, oily anal leakage. *
> 
> *In Chicago, Austin, New York, and Washington DC, every single sushi restaurant sampled sold mislabeled tuna.*


----------



## K-man (Feb 28, 2013)

My wife loves Sushi. I wonder what she is eating?      :idunno:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 28, 2013)

K-man said:


> My wife loves Sushi. I wonder what she is eating?      :idunno:



Exactly... ain't no telling!


----------



## granfire (Feb 28, 2013)

oily anal leakage?

compared to what other leakage? :lol:
You gotta love US usage...anal makes it like 10x worse!

so you get the oily runs...it's not like the users of a certain fat blocking weightloss drug did not experience that before....


But yea, the mislabeling sucks.
It's like the 'beef lasagna' that is 60-100% horse.
Although, horse does not cause gastric upsets....

Keel holen, the only answer to fraud like that!


----------



## Carol (Feb 28, 2013)

Tastes like tuna...


----------



## crushing (Feb 28, 2013)

I couldn't find the list of restaurants, grocery stores, and sushi venues that sold the mislabeled product(s), even when I followed the links back to oceana.org.  Are they not releasing this very important part of the story?


----------



## Blindside (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.thekitchn.com/use-caution-when-eating-escola-66602

Tough to get more than 6 ounces of pseudo-maguro when eating sushi, I am sure I have eaten it and enjoyed it.  But nice to know....


----------



## Big Don (Feb 28, 2013)

K-man said:


> My wife loves Sushi. I wonder what she is eating?      :idunno:


Fish


----------



## Big Don (Feb 28, 2013)

granfire said:


> oily anal leakage? compared to what other leakage?


Remember a few years ago when the "FAT FREE" chips came out with Olestra, it caused anal leakage also...


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 28, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> Theres a reason I dont do sushi this is just nasty.
> 
> Article: http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/02/59-of-the-tuna-americans-eat-is-not-tuna/273410/
> 
> [/B]



That's the same reason why I don't eat Phall.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Big Don (Feb 28, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> That's the same reason why I don't eat Phall.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Oh holy crap, I had to google phall, but, oh God NO


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 1, 2013)

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/105/chicken-phall.aspx


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 1, 2013)

Eh, I don't eat "white tuna" at Sushi establishments anyway.. . I'll continue to take my risks.  Pretty crappy business practices though.  If I'm paying for something, I'd at least like to know I'm getting what I actually paid for.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 1, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/105/chicken-phall.aspx



I rarely get the chance to quote Beavis... "Are you threatening me?"


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Big Don said:


> I rarely get the chance to quote Beavis... "Are you threatening me?"



LOL, if I were I'd threaten to send Gurkhas with one of their curries :lol:

I've never understood this macho thing to need to prove yourself by eating hot curries, beer and annoying the Indian waiters.


----------



## Carol (Mar 1, 2013)

I am not sure I have had escolar.  It does sound delicious and I don't think I would wolf down enough to result in the given...um...gastric upset.

I might not eat it on the day before a hike, tho


----------



## Big Don (Mar 1, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> LOL, if I were I'd threaten to send Gurkhas with one of their curries :lol:
> 
> I've never understood this macho thing to need to prove yourself by eating hot curries, beer and annoying the Indian waiters.



God knows I have nothing against drinking beer and annoying people, but, I draw the line at spicy food.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 4, 2013)

I like spicy food and I like sushi.  I don't intend to stop eating sushi, but I will be paying more attention.  Thanks for the links.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've eaten alot of sushi, but I've never even heard of "white tuna". Tuna is red dear, red.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 5, 2013)

It's Soylent Green!


----------



## crushing (Mar 5, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> It's Soylent Green!



LOL.   This is getting away from the mislabeled fish subject, but your comment reminds me of blog entry I read the other day about a "synthetic diet" where instead of 'real' food, there is a substance that contains the nutrients of a well balance meal.  Of course they named this substance "soylent."   When I read about this soylent, I thought about the "Protein" of the Firefly series.

http://tomcritchlow.com/the-synthetic-diet-revolution


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh good grief!   Mass. is looking to ban it 

http://www.bostonglobe.com/editoria...but-don-ban/wywghHPDrgMxR3Zq1LTcvL/story.html


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 5, 2013)

Carol said:


> Oh good grief!   Mass. is looking to ban it
> 
> http://www.bostonglobe.com/editoria...but-don-ban/wywghHPDrgMxR3Zq1LTcvL/story.html



LOL..."ex-lax fish". Gonna start using the phrase, "Smooth move escolar"


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2014)

Holy thread revival, Batman!

I went to Chinese-run sushi restaurant in a strip mall.  Not exactly traditional, but they have half-off specials on sushi and sashimi earlier in the week so I can deal. 

I had escolar!  It was labeled "white tuna".  It didn't look like tuna, but it had a similar taste, in fact it was similar to toro -- the tuna belly, or fatty tuna.

While I would have rather they just called it escolar....it was damn good.  And no gastrointestinal side effects   I'll be ordering it again.


----------

